# those with type 2



## moonymama (Sep 1, 2013)

would any of you mind telling me a typical day diet for you if you got type 2. im really struggling at the moment...was sort of getting the hang of it and then went on holiday...now struggling again......just need a bit of directing again...thanks so much.......


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 1, 2013)

Here a few examples of what I eat.

Breakfast (weekends)
Lean bacon, tinned tomatoes, mushrooms, scrambled egg (no toast or hash browns)

Breakfast (weekdays)
Fat-free yogurt with fresh berries and/or 20g of wholewheat cereal

Lunch
Home made crustless quiche with salad, or
Sandwich - made with 2 slices wholemeal bread from a SMALL 400g loaf or a Warburtons Brown Thin, filled with lean ham/sliced chicken/egg/tuna with low fat mayo and salad
Fat free yogurt
Fruit

Dinner
Home made meat dish (I make batches of stew, curry, tagine, chilli, etc. to freeze)
SMALL 180-200g jacket potato, or 35g dry weight wholemeal couscous or pasta or rice
Veg or salad - lots of it

Puddings
Yet more yogurt and fruit
Sugar free jelly

Many of my ideas and swaps come from the huge range of Slimming World recipes.  No special ingredients, but very limited junk.


----------



## moonymama (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks...i can see already i am going completely wrong..u hardly got any carbs at all...makes a little bit more sense now....so maybe that massive baked spud wasnt a good idea after all!!!!! is it true that the sugar in bread is mostly in the crust? sure i read that somewhere


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 1, 2013)

moonymama said:


> thanks...i can see already i am going completely wrong..u hardly got any carbs at all...makes a little bit more sense now....so maybe that massive baked spud wasnt a good idea after all!!!!! is it true that the sugar in bread is mostly in the crust? sure i read that somewhere


Sugar is a carbohydrate, so needs to be minimised.  But the same applies to all carbs, which of course bread contains in spades.  Cutting the crusts off might help by reducing the quantity of bread that you eat, but only if you don't make up for it by having an extra slice!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 1, 2013)

On the back of most pre-packaged things these days, whether it's a loaf, a bag of flour or pasta, a tin of peas or whole meals, and everything in between except fresh fruit and veg - oh and supermarket own bakery bread - there is nutritional info, in little writing.

You are looking for 'carbohydrates'.  That will say 'of which sugars' underneath, but for the purposes of this conversation, you can ignore that part.  Sugar is just another carbohydrate, and weight for weight, is near enough ALL carb and nowt else to speak of really.

If you are comparing two brands of something and they are virtually the same carb value, THEN consider the 'of which sugars' and take the lower.

I should add, if per 100g weight, the product has a large proportion of carb and of that sugars make up a large proportion, best not touch it with a bargepole at first.

eg I have a pack of hot cross buns here.  Per 100g weight, carbs are 49.9g - so HALF of every morsel is carbs.  Far too much!   Of that 49.9g, 18.4g is sugars.  So about a fifth of every morsel, is SUGAR.  Far too much again!

Protein and fats (meat, fish, cheese, eggs, butter etc) have either none or virtually zilcho carbs.

Root veg have more carbs than green leafy, legumes (peas and beans) have a bit but shouldn't concern you unless you eat shedloads.  Baked beans would be fine, were it not for the tomato sauce, which is fairly evil from our point of view!

Berries generally have less carbs than any other fruit - bananas are a bit of a step too far for a lot of us.  A Satsuma type orange may be OK, but a Jaffa should be considered more or less the same as bananas.  Approach with caution.

Once you get on an even keel, it may be possible to put some carbs back in, in small enough quantities you should get away with it - but the ONLY way to find that out is with your meter - 'Test, Review, Adjust'.


----------



## cakemaker (Sep 5, 2013)

moonymama said:


> would any of you mind telling me a typical day diet for you if you got type 2. im really struggling at the moment...was sort of getting the hang of it and then went on holiday...now struggling again......just need a bit of directing again...thanks so much.......



My huband has T2 and as the cook I am responsible for most of what he eats. It helped me a lot to make a spread sheet diary of all the foods my husband ate in the beginning. 

I worked out cals and carb ammounts from the food packaging and also from dietry sites on the internet. There are still foods that we only eat occasionally that I have to look up and work out and add to my list.

We were quite shocked in the beggining as to how many carbs he was eating. After keeping the diary for a few weeks it became easier to monitor. We are not as strict as most at carb counting but try to keep around 100g or so of carbs every day. He often goes over but by not too much. 

I still do the diary from time to time especially when we've had a holiday or had visitors and not kept strictly enough to good eating.


----------



## David H (Sep 5, 2013)

Example for today.

Breakfast: Toasted bacon sarnie and cup of tea (1 sugar)

Lunch: Homemade Ceasar Salad, an apple and bottle of water.

(Romaine lettuce, a quartered cherry tom, hard boiled egg, half a rasher cut into pieces and a little grated Parmesan and of course a little Ceaser Dressing)


Dinner: I cheated and had a John Burton Race Chicken and Mushroom ready made meal (mash spud) [may not be available in the UK yet] and a Low Sugar (Vive pear and elderflower drink about .4 grams of carbs) - I know I made up for the carbs in the ready meal.

Only just finished eating - will check blood in about an hour or two.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 5, 2013)

When I was being T2, before the diagnosis was changed, I embarked on a low carb/low GI diet which I've pretty much stuck to ever since. No pasta or white rice, very little bread and that always wholegrain and spuds are an extremely rare treat. I replaced the spuds with alternatives such as mixed carrot and swede, sweet potato or celeriac and of course, our beloved cauli. I still eat a little fruit, but most of that is berries which don't seem to affect my BGs much, that was actually the hardest change to make as I'm a real fruit freak.

Breakfast is often some home made yoghurt and either a handful of berries or some nuts. Lunch will be soup or a salad and dinner chicken or fish with a large helping of veg. Red meat is a rare treat now

I try to cook as much as possible from scratch using fresh ingredients, I'd rather buy a little of something high quality than a lot of something cheap and when I can, I like to grow my own veg.

I'm not dieting as such but do use portion control. My real concern is to try and manage my numbers as well as possible as, until recently, I was having terrible trouble with the medications not working. Not surprising really since I'm not actually a T2. Still, a carefully planned diet can help any diabetic, it's just a case of finding out what works best for you.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I am probably the bad boy here.   When I was first diagnosed over 14 years ago, the biggest change I made was to avoid sugar and sugary drinks as far as possible.  However, I always took my diabetic medication.  Now, as I am getting older the natural progression of my diabetes means that the pills stopped working and am now on Novomix 30 insulin, which I adjust the dose depending on what I am eating.  I do now keep an eye on carbs and have managed to keep under 10 mmol most days now,  It does take work to keep the levels down, but I do feel better for it.

The insulin suits me far better than the pills and I now get better control, with my BG levels coming down.

Keep working at it, it takes time and there is always help on hand here on the forum.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2013)

moonymama said:


> thanks...i can see already i am going completely wrong..u hardly got any carbs at all...makes a little bit more sense now....so maybe that massive baked spud wasnt a good idea after all!!!!! is it true that the sugar in bread is mostly in the crust? sure i read that somewhere



You certainly add sugar to dough to make a good crust, the brown colour in white bread crust will be sugar - you would have to cut the crust off and weigh it to see the difference/reduction.  Not quite so clear with wholemeal or seeded breads which are much better for you (comparatively).  Its not the sugar in bread thats the problem it's made from white processed flour (wheat flour that's been stripped of its nutrients and fiber) so not only as bad for you as sugar, but has not nutritional value at all, you need to avoid it.  See this page: http://www.joybauer.com/photo-gallery/worst-foods-for-diabetes/White-Bread.aspx


----------



## David H (Sep 7, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> You certainly add sugar to dough to make a good crust, the brown colour in white bread crust *will be sugar*   See this page: http://www.joybauer.com/photo-gallery/worst-foods-for-diabetes/White-Bread.aspx



I always believed that crust colour was determined by the amount of milk powder used in a dough. (I could be wrong).


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought milk powder changes the texture.  It's the sugar caramelising that makes the brown crust.


----------



## moonymama (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks for that vics...just had a peep at the website...whole milk, bacon- that was not good reading lol...but least i know..cos i am definitely a milk monster! will be having more of a look on that site shortly..so thanks for that...


----------

